# MXT - Metrics Master Income Trust



## System (23 August 2017)

The MCP Master Income Trust Initial Public Offer will provide investors with direct exposure to the Australian corporate loan market, a market which is dominated by regulated banks and is largely inaccessible to non-bank investors.

Through investments in and alongside wholesale funds managed by Metrics Credit Partners, investors will gain access to monthly cash income, reduced capital volatility and portfolio diversification.

It is anticipated that MXT will list on the ASX during October 2017.

https://metricscredit.com.au


----------



## System (3 August 2021)

On August 3rd, 2021, MCP Master Income Trust changed its name to Metrics Master Income Trust.


----------

